

ShowHN: My service tells you if a port randomly opens up on your server. - kaolinite
http://portnotifier.com/

======
kaolinite
Only took a few nights to make. It's a service I've wanted for a while. Just
put in your server IP or hostname and your email address and if a port opens
up at any point, you'll get an email.

Edit: Just fixed a bug that wasn't letting people sign-up :S Next time I'll
run my tests even if it's a "little fix that won't screw up anything" ;-)

